# Suburban Furnace Won't Stay Lit



## bananatraveler

Just Purchased a 2006 23KRS and have yet to get the furnace going. I have spent hours online and on this site trying to troubleshoot. It is lighting ONLY when I hold my hand over the intake vent. It stays lit only when I keep my hand there. Remove it and done. We have pulled it out and had the board tested. Shop said relay switch so replaced it. New battary too and full propane tanks. So wierd. Any ideas???


----------



## hautevue

If cutting back the air supply (with your hand) makes it work, then it seems to me that the fuel/air ratio is wrong. Not enough propane for the air volume.

Maybe there is an obstruction of some sort in the gas supply and burner tubes. I'd look there for wasp nests. They are notorious for getting inside through the exhaust vents when the unit is just sitting around, which is usually from April to October!. Some owners take tubes apart and run pipe cleaners gently through them to make sure they are open.

But be careful of what and how you take things apart--if not sure then you might want to let your friendly RV place handle this. Gas (propane) is nothing to fool around with.


----------



## KTMRacer

ok, this is a longshot, but are you POSITIVE the "excess flow valve" on the tank didn't trip??? try this, turn off the tanks, disconnect both propane hoses to the tanks, reconnect both hoses to the tanks and VERY,VERY,VERY slowly turn on the propane. If you hear a "CLICK", you may have tripped the excess flow valve. Once that happens, you'll get enough propane to light a pilot light and that's about it. furnace, WH etc. may light, then go out, relight, go out from the low flow.


----------



## bananatraveler

KTMRacer said:


> ok, this is a longshot, but are you POSITIVE the "excess flow valve" on the tank didn't trip??? try this, turn off the tanks, disconnect both propane hoses to the tanks, reconnect both hoses to the tanks and VERY,VERY,VERY slowly turn on the propane. If you hear a "CLICK", you may have tripped the excess flow valve. Once that happens, you'll get enough propane to light a pilot light and that's about it. furnace, WH etc. may light, then go out, relight, go out from the low flow.


Thanks, I will go out tomorrow and try but I am pretty sure the propane is opened correctly but we will see....


----------



## CamperAndy

hautevue said:


> If cutting back the air supply (with your hand) makes it work, then it seems to me that the fuel/air ratio is wrong. Not enough propane for the air volume.
> 
> Maybe there is an obstruction of some sort in the gas supply and burner tubes. I'd look there for wasp nests. They are notorious for getting inside through the exhaust vents when the unit is just sitting around, which is usually from April to October!. Some owners take tubes apart and run pipe cleaners gently through them to make sure they are open.
> 
> But be careful of what and how you take things apart--if not sure then you might want to let your friendly RV place handle this. Gas (propane) is nothing to fool around with.


Plugged gas nozzle is where I would look.


----------



## egregg57

I did not see you mention it, have you tried everything else that runs off of gas?

Aside from a insect created blockage there have been finicky water heaters, furnaces, and stove. Light everything off and make sure everything runs at the same time. This will prove that you have good flow and purge any air from the lines. Attempt to light the furnace and see what happens. you may just need to get a bit more gas through the lines before it lights and stays lit.

tight bottle fittings and slowly opening new tanks are important as well, as mentioned before.

if you are not getting flow to the other components you have, your regulator may be stuck and could require a tap to free it. I have had one freeze on me before and couldnt get anything to work. Or the over pressure shut off was in deed tripped. only disconnecting your bottle connections and allowing the switch to depressurize will reset it. again that is at the regulator.

Hope it works!

Eric


----------

